# Carters Loop



## thetrailboss (Aug 19, 2008)

So I am hoping to do at least 2 of the 3 Carters this week...and was looking at the map and wondering if anyone has made a very long loop hike to do all three...and if it was suicide or not.  I'd like to get all three if I could, but I'm wondering if it is a bit too much to bite off....seeing that my estimates are that it would be a 14 mile day or so.  :-?


----------



## Talisman (Aug 20, 2008)

Man up and do the loop as prep for the coming ski season!


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 20, 2008)

The short-cut (it's not really a bushwhack although the small growth on the road may be worse in the summer)  from the South Imp Trail to the back of Camp Dodge is pretty wide & brings you very close to the 19 mile trailhead, I'd gather less than a 1/4 of a mile road walk.

This allows a decent loop over South & Middle Carter.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 20, 2008)

But is the distance too much?


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 21, 2008)

No.  While some of it is not marked by distance, I estimated the distance at just under 10 miles.  I don't have my book with me so this is by memory

•	19 mile to C-Done trail 1.9  (accurante)
•	C-Dome to Zeta Pass (1.9)  close, it might be 1.7
•	South Carter from Zeta  either .6 or .8 (pretty close   - from 2005  I have South Carter as 4.6 each way with 2950 vertical from 19 mile trailhead - that's accurate)
•	South to Middle  about 1.2  (this is more of a guess but there is not much of a drop & in this direction the climbing up to Middle Carter is not steep anyplace.  (I've done this in April, November & February & except for this winter when the snow had us in the tree tops, it's a nice walk)
•	C.M to North Carter   .6  (more of a guess)
•	North Carter Trail  (1.2)  if any I'm over hear
•	South Imp  & Camp Dodge cut-off   a couple of miles


If you have time head north a bit & visit North Carter Summit,  nice ledge, not much climbing or distance from the C-M North Carter junction.  Views from ledges near Middle Carter are nice too, since the summit itslef has no view, this peak IMO is underrated, the views from both the South & North of the summit looking at the Presidentials are great  I have elevation gain for the loop estimated at 3500 feet so after South Carter, just 550 feet, figure you lose 200 to 250 off of South Carter & gain around 450 to Middle Carter.  from Middle to North Carter trail, there is some PUD's


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 21, 2008)

I did the loop and scored #'s 37, 38, and 39.  Perfect day.  Few people.  It was a long day...on the trail at 8:30 and off at 5:10 or so.  That shortcut is AMAZING and cut off at least 2 miles.  It is so easy to find as well...and literally got me from the trail to my car in like 10 minutes.  Many thanks for the help!  TR and pics soon.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job,  three peaks, I take it you headed South from Zeta pass & hit Carter Dome before heading North on the C-M trail.  I hope you managed to go over Hight in at least one direction.

Are you looking to finish the 48 this year or next?  Which peak are yo saving for #48?


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, I did go to the Dome, then Hight, South, Middle, Lethe, and the Shoulder of North.  I am hoping to do Zealand on Sunday.  

I am saving Carrigain for the last one....


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2008)

..was hoping to complete them this summer, but I just don't have time....am hoping to get to at least 40 if not 41 or 42.  Right now looking at getting them done in 2009 or 2010.  I started them in 1997.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 22, 2008)

What's left?????


----------



## Talisman (Aug 22, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I did the loop and scored #'s 37, 38, and 39.  Perfect day.  Few people.  It was a long day...on the trail at 8:30 and off at 5:10 or so.  That shortcut is AMAZING and cut off at least 2 miles.  It is so easy to find as well...and literally got me from the trail to my car in like 10 minutes.  Many thanks for the help!  TR and pics soon.



Nice effort on a long day of hiking!


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome! Where's that TR and pics???


----------



## MARI (Aug 24, 2008)

*Carters*

Hi, I was interested in seeing this post, because i have always wondered about that "short cut" through the camp from the Imp Trail. Is that short cut marked at all , or do you just keep a look-out for it? I too was hoping to do a loop over South and Middle using that path, but wasn't so sure of the reliabiliity. Trailboss, sounds like you managed fine. The doggy needs both of those carters, but we already tagged the Dome. 
Thanks!
Mari


----------

